# help needed with loft



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

dear members i m trying to start breeding tipplers in ca U.S.A. but I don't have any idea about how to get or build a loft.If any one could please help me out here with any kind of information ,i will b grateful.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a website that has step by step instructions on building a nice loft 

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree with Ed, Redrose loft has one of this step by step instruction on how to build a starter loft, it doesn'y matter if you don't have any carpentry experience just follow the steps and you should have a great strong loft.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

thnx verry much for the advise ed and soymi69.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

is there any way or any place where i can buy a ready made loft?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

fancier11 said:


> is there any way or any place where i can buy a ready made loft?


You can buy one of those storage sheds at Lowes or Home Depot and convert it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> You can buy one of those storage sheds at Lowes or Home Depot and convert it.


Yes. Actually that's a great idea. Start with one of those, and add the ventilation holes, and windows, and pretty much whatever you want to it. There are so many styles and shapes and sizes. Look at them and before you buy, try to figure out where you would put what, and what size you would need. Easy.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Go to your local moving company and get a used shipping crate.. They are around 48" wide, 7' long and 7' tall.. Most companies give them away, or sell them real cheap...

Then add on a fly pen and your set.. This loft is made starting with one of them...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is another one..


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

hey goldenboy and jay3 thnx for the awsome idea.i'll check @ home depot tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

@ tim and m krups that loft looks good shipping crates will definately do the job.but I was thinking about getting a room or kinda like a storage room u see on ppls back yeard and then put houses inside them that way it'll prevent them from cold and heat.what do u guys think about them? and plus save em from those damn coyotes too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

but labour cost is it too much here so i donno how it'll b possible for me to make one of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

and one more question what do you guys use for heating the loft? and to get rid of those flys/insects tht live on the pigeons?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Here in the Northeast where the temperature can range from zero to one hundred over the course of a year, pigeons do not need any heating or air conditioning in the loft. Good ventilation is a must though. 

Hugh


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

thnx hugh i'll keep tht in mind.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm in New England and I heat mine, but most people don't. You can buy permethrin dips and sprays online at pigeon supply places, or you can buy 5 % sevin garden dust, or permethrin dust at hardware or grain places to dust the birds with. It works good for the bugs, just don't get it near their head. Don't want to get it into their eyes, and don't want them to breath it in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

oh cool.....thnx jay3/


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I converted an old garden shed -



















I'm in Maine so it goes below 0 in the winter and 90's in the summer.
I don't have heat in the loft, I cover the flight cage with plastic for the winter months and roll up one side on sunny days.
In the summer I open it right up - open windows (covered with mesh) and screened flight cage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

oh nice.....now thts wat i m talkin about.....i want one just like tht.now where can i get me one of those.....

thnx msfreebird.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

fancier11 said:


> oh nice.....now thts wat i m talkin about.....i want one just like tht.now where can i get me one of those.....
> 
> thnx msfreebird.


The shed I have is about 75 years old! For the past 30 years I've moved it every time I moved. But you can buy sheds like everybody said at Home Depot or Lowes. Home Depot also has shed "kits", they are 1/4 of the price and you have to assemble them. Everything is precut with instructions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

oh tht will b good i'll stop by home depot first thing in the morning.....thanx a lot msfreebird..


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

thnx to everyone for ur valuable coments and advices.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

one more question guys 
what should I put on the floor so that the loft will be easier to clean?should I put a net and underneath that a try or sumthing like that? 

what do u guys do to clean it up.I saw sum people put sum kinda feather type of things.

please give me sum advice
thnx in advance.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

There are a lot of thing you can use for the flooring its all about how much you have on your budget and how big is your loft. I use 3/4 number 9 flat expanded metal and I got lucky I found a constuction company and recycle their fiberglass grating go to my public profile and look at my album you will see some different design of loft there. Home depot and Lowes carry shelving unit, but look for the one for pantry shelving the gap are smaller. You can use anything for flooring the trick is keep it clean, it doesn'y matter what type of flooring you have the droppings will still accumulate and still need occasional cleaning.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

fancier11 said:


> is there any way or any place where i can buy a ready made loft?


foy's has ready made lofts


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

@soymi thnx for ur advice,ya i'm gonna clean it but still the net thing helps a lot.

@czarkos thnx i'll check em out at foy's ,it'll b great if they can give me a better price than home depot.


----------

